# Délires à propos d'une question posée ailleurs



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2008)

On prend le train


----------



## tirhum (18 Novembre 2008)

Pas besoin de ça, sur ma Super5...


----------



## gouzigouzi (18 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas besoin de ça, sur ma Super5...


et moi sur ma tondeuse a gazon maudit pas besoin


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2008)

celtique a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je me rends compte que bcq d'appareils de navigation et de détecteurs de radars ont une mise à jour par PC. Donc, comment faites-vous ?



- On les met à jour 



celtique a dit:


> quels sont les produits à conseiller ?




- un ordinateur et un GPS


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> On prend le train


C'est donc ça les crottes de nez sous mon siège de TGV ce matin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Novembre 2008)

De toute façon c'est de la merde, ces trucs...
Je sais, par oui-dires de pauvre hères fiers de leurs gadgets et que j'ai laissés tourner en rond pendant des plombes, que mon adresse ne ressort pas sur les GPS... Ce qui m'évite pas mal les visites impromptues de casse-burnes en tous genres...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De toute façon c'est de la merde, ces trucs...
> Je sais, par oui-dires de pauvre hères fiers de leurs gadgets et que j'ai laissés tourner en rond pendant des plombes, que mon adresse ne ressort pas sur les GPS... Ce qui m'évite pas mal les visites impromptues de casse-burnes en tous genres...



Voilà la preuve que PATOCHMAN n'habite pas en Corse mais bien dans un paradis fiscal


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Voilà la preuve que PATOCHMAN n'habite pas en Corse mais bien dans un paradis fiscal


Ouaip, m'est avis que c'est le paradis fiscal où les pruneaux son les moins chers...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Novembre 2008)

Et comme on dit ici : Les pruneaux, eux, ils n'ont pas besoin de GPS pour te trouver... :style:


----------



## Craquounette (18 Novembre 2008)

Les radars et les GPS : des machines anti-rêves...

C'est bien de se perdre de temps en temps, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Les radars : des machines anti-rêves...
> 
> C'est bien de se perdre de temps en temps, non ?



Entièrement d'accord avec toi...
Un peu de fraîcheur bienvenue ici... :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Novembre 2008)

Dans le maquis corse, les continentaux se perdent beaucoup. Mais pas les autochtones.
Les Corses sont donc une race surhumaine dotée d'un GPS intégré   !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Les Corses sont donc une race surhumaine



Jusque-là, je serais assez d'accord...



MarieStockholm a dit:


> dotée d'un GPS intégré   !



à partir de là, il va falloir développer


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Novembre 2008)

Pour expliquer le fait que les Corses ne se perdent pas dans le maquis, deux hypothèses s'offrent à nous :
1. C'est un pouvoir magique, donc par essence inexplicable. Et pas forcément surhumaine, puisque certains humains seraient capables de magie, surtout dans les écoles anglaises, enfin il paraît, perso j'ai jamais vu.
2. C'est une capacité physique, explicable, et qu'il est alors possible de corréler à la suprématie de la corsitude. Dans ce cas, on peut estimer que les Corses ont un micro-GPS bionique implanté constitutionnellement dans le cerveau. La nécessité de gènes du développement différent de ceux des humains normaux implique donc que les Corses soit a) non-humains (définition d'une autre race) et b) sur-humains (parce que franchement, je sais pas vous, mais je pourrais faire avec un GPS intégré quand il fait nuit et je veux aller aux toilettes dans une maison que je ne connais pas)

Vala


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2008)

le GPS, c'est pour les feignasses, et en plus ces grosses feignasses ne savent même plus lire une carte après


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> le GPS, c'est pour les feignasses, et en plus ces grosses feignasses ne savent même plus lire une carte après



ouai, ceci dit, avant ou après, les femmes ne savent pas lire les cartes... 

Le GPS : une invention pour les gonzesses : CQFD


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Novembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Le GPS : une invention pour les gonzesses : CQFD



GPS = *G*onzesse *P*eut *S*'orienter


----------



## Craquounette (19 Novembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Le GPS : une invention pour les gonzesses : CQFD





Pharmacos a dit:


> GPS = *G*onzesse *P*eut *S*'orienter



Restez avec vos idées préconçues.
Ce n'est pas grave... Je me perdrai toute seule...


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Novembre 2008)




----------



## NED (20 Novembre 2008)

Tout pareil avec mes amis du dessus, le GPS c'est vraiment pour les nazes. Il suffit de mettre ceci dans sa voiture pour qu'on ne puisse plus jurer que par cette machine idiote.

J'ai fait l'experience sur un voiture de location pour aller chez un client. Déjà, la voix qui te dit ce que tu dois faire toutes les 30 seconde est pénible, mais le pire c'est qu'on perd complètement le sens de la réalité, on se fige sur cet écran tout petit et on regarde même plus les points de repères qui existent autour de soi sur la route. Je suis d'accord pour que cela puisse aider quelque fois, mais vraiment, un peu de sens de l'orientation, une carte et puis c'est bien moins prise de tête.
Et même de se perdre comme dit la grenouille ca fait partie du jeu aussi.

En tout cas moi j'ai dit NON à cette objet inutile, de plus c'est encore un prétexte pour s'engueuler avec sa femme au volant !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> En tout cas moi j'ai dit NON à cette objet inutile



T'as vraiment un quintal de burnes dans le calebard toi, p'tit gars! :style:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2008)

Bah ca peut etre sympa des fois un GPS.


----------



## Bassman (20 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Restez avec vos idées préconçues.
> Ce n'est pas grave... Je me perdrai toute seule...



Je viendrais te chercher :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (20 Novembre 2008)

En mobylette ?!...


----------



## Bassman (20 Novembre 2008)

ouais ouais  en mobylette de 750 cm3


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> ouais ouais  en mobylette de 750 cm3



et avec l'assureur :rose::rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je viendrais te chercher :love: :love:



*Je t'attendrai à la porte du garage
Tu paraîtras sur ta superbe moto
Il fera nuit mais avec l'éclairage
On pourra voir jusqu'au flanc du coteau
Nous partirons sur la route de Narbonne
Toute la nuit le moteur vrombira
Et nous verrons les tours de Carcassonne
Se profiler à l'horizon de Barbeira
Le lendemain toutes ces randonnées
Nous conduiront peut-être à Montauban
Et pour finir cette belle journée,
Nous irons nous asseoir sur un banc*


----------



## Craquounette (20 Novembre 2008)

Z'auriez pas pu déplacer ce fil dans un forum technique plus tôt ? :mouais:

Les CDB auraient valu plus... 

_oui je sais, je suis vénale..._


----------



## NED (20 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Et pour finir cette belle journée,
> Nous irons nous asseoir sur un banc*



Tu passes des méga soirées avec les filles toi.....:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Novembre 2008)

Puisqu'on chante  :

Au 31 du mois d'août (bis) 
Nous vîmes venir sous l'vent à nous (bis) 
Une frégate d'Angleterre 
Qui fendait la mer et les flots 
C'était pour aller à Bordeaux. 

Refrain 
Buvons un coup, tirons en deux! 
A la santé des amoureux (bis) 
A la santé du Roi de France, 
Et merde pour le Roi d'Angleterre, 
Qui nous a déclaré la guerre. 

Le capitaine au même instant (bis) 
Fit appeler son lieutenant (bis) 
- Lieutenant, te sens-tu capable 
Dis-moi, te sens-tu assez fort 
Pour aller crocher à son bord? 

Le lieutenant, fier et hardi (bis) 
Lui répondit : - Capitain', oui (bis) 
"Faites monter tout l'équipage 
Hardis gabiers fiers matelots 
Faites monter tout l' monde en haut 

Vir'lof pour lof, en arrivant (bis) 
Nous l'abordâmes par son avant (bis) 
A coups de haches, à coups de sabres, 
De pics, de couteaux d' mousquetons, 
Nous l'avons mis à la raison 

Que dira-t-on de lui tantôt (bis) 
A Brest, à Londres et à Bordeaux (bis) 
De s'être ainsi laissé surprendre 
Par un corsair' de quinze canons 
Lui qu'en avait trente et si bons ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Novembre 2008)

Vous avez remarqué ?!...
Vous n'êtes plus au bar, là...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Novembre 2008)

Ah, va falloir être sérieux, maintenant


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Z'auriez pas pu déplacer ce fil dans un forum technique plus tôt ? :mouais:
> 
> Les CDB auraient valu plus...
> 
> _oui je sais, je suis vénale..._





tirhum a dit:


> Vous avez remarqué ?!...
> Vous n'êtes plus au bar, là...




Les modos du bar sont soudoyés, maintenant ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Ah, va falloir être sérieux, maintenant





julrou 15 a dit:


> Les modos du bar sont soudoyés, maintenant ?


Ce que je voulais dire...
C'est qu'on a toujours l'impression d'y être...
Au bar...


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce que je voulais dire...
> C'est qu'on a toujours l'impression d'y être...
> Au bar...



Les modos peuvent aussi être soudoyés ici ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Les modos peuvent aussi être soudoyés ici ?


Le vieux en mobylette ?!...
Bien sûr !...
Paraît que les souris de ses ordis sont encore rectangulaires !... :afraid:
Tu lui balances un G3 dans les pattes et il sera aux anges; il fera tes quat' volontés !....


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir. Hum. Voilà. Ma copine ne sait pas où elle a mis son GPS*. Elle doit l'avoir perdu. Vous sauriez me dire comment le retrouver? 

Merci vous êtes trop sympas. Surtout les modérateurs qui font un travail admirable!

* non pas dans DSC!


----------



## divoli (21 Novembre 2008)

---> Dans son sac à main (90 % de probabilités, je dirais, les 10 % restant étant la salle de bain)...


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bonsoir. Hum. Voilà. Ma copine ne sait pas où elle a mis son GPS*. Elle doit l'avoir perdu. Vous sauriez me dire comment le retrouver?
> 
> Merci vous êtes trop sympas. Surtout les modérateurs qui font un travail admirable!



Ah non !... 
Ça c'est le genre de question qu'il faut poster dans le profil de benjamin !...
C'est un gentil garçon dévoué; il répond à toutes les questions qu'on lui pose... 
Faut pas rester là, Monsieur !... 
Allez !... 
_
Sinon, j'ai bien une réponse, mais... _



ÉDIT : 





WebOliver a dit:


> * non pas dans DSC!


Ah !...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2008)

Je crois savoir que Benjamin a beaucoup de travail. Je ne veux donc pas le déranger plus avant. Merci quand même.



Bon, depuis le temps que je dis qu'il faut réparer ce trou dans le plancher du bar ! Encore un sujet qu'est tombé dedans et qu'arrive dans les forums d'en dessous. Et qui c'est qui doit le remonter par l'escalier, hein !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2008)

Pascal77 will be back a dit:


> Bon, depuis le temps que je dis qu'il faut réparer ce trou dans le plancher du bar ! Encore un sujet qu'est tombé dedans et qu'arrive dans les forums d'en dessous. Et qui c'est qui doit le remonter par l'escalier, hein !



Ça fait travailler tes biceps, tes quadriceps et tes ischio-jambiers


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça fait travailler tes biceps, tes quadriceps et tes ischio-jambiers


Ah !...
Il a encore tous ces muscles là ?!....


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Novembre 2008)

Que veux-tu, tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'être allergique au sport


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2008)

... même celui en alcôve ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Novembre 2008)

C'est pas du sport, enfin, puisque c'est du plaisir


----------



## Bassman (21 Novembre 2008)

On peut parfaitement allier sport et plaisir, et celui de la chair en fait parti !


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et qui c'est qui doit le remonter par l'escalier, hein !







​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> On peut parfaitement allier sport et plaisir, et celui de la chair en fait parti !



Quand ça devient du sport avec échauffements et compétition, ça ne m'intéresse plus  Je suis pour le plaisir en dilettante !


----------



## aCLR (22 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> le GPS, c'est pour les feignasses, et en plus ces grosses feignasses ne savent même plus lire une carte après



J'ai pas trouvé dans le mode d'emploi comment allumer le mien !?

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

:rateau:


----------



## benkenobi (22 Novembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai pas trouvé dans le mode d'emploi comment allumer le mien !?
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idée ?
> 
> :rateau:



Et pour allumer une carte on fait comment ? Mon GPS est en panne...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> le GPS, c'est pour les feignasses, et en plus ces grosses feignasses ne savent même plus lire une carte après


Bof. Les cartes, c'est comme les notices de montage. C'est pour les flipettes.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2008)

Il est marrant ce sujet.
Il est au bar, il est plus au bar...
Il est au bar...
Il est plus au bar...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Novembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il est marrant ce sujet.
> Il est au bar, il est plus au bar...
> Il est au bar...
> Il est plus au bar...


Il est perdu ou bien?


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2008)

Oui, ben vu qu'il a rien à faire au bar, qu'il contient une question quand même pas mal en rapport avec le mac, les applications, les périphériques
il faudrait :

Soit qu'il retourne d'où il vient. Dans l'état ou il est ça va être dur, néanmoins n'hésitez pas les enchères sont ouvertes.

Soit qu'il prenne un tour un minimum intéressant, ludique ou autre, bref qu'il prenne un tour compatible avec le bar.

à vous de trouver des idées.

-Le GPS ennemi de la liberté individuelle ? (si ça prends >direction le comptoir )

-GPS Gros Parisien Satisfait (>salle de jeux)

-GPS qu'est ce que c'est, à quoi ça peut bien servir, et si oui, pourquoi ? (là, ça reste ici jusqu'à fermeture.

Bref, passera pas le week end ce fil. 


PS :
Petit rappel à mes camarades modérateurs : Le Bar n'est ni un fourre tout, ni une poubelle !


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je crois savoir que Benjamin a beaucoup de travail. Je ne veux donc pas le déranger plus avant. Merci quand même.
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, depuis le temps que je dis qu'il faut réparer ce trou dans le plancher du bar ! Encore un sujet qu'est tombé dedans et qu'arrive dans les forums d'en dessous. Et qui c'est qui doit le remonter par l'escalier, hein !



Monsieur 'O

Le message initial de ce sujet me semble poser une question sérieuse, plus apte à être traitée dans le forum "périphériques" : un GPS, a ce qu'il me semble, répond parfaitement a cette définition. Surtout lorsqu'il s'agit de traiter des modèles dont les pilotes et autres processus de mise à jour semblent faire l'objet de la part du constructeur d'une attention particulière pour notre plate forme que l'on aime et qu'elle est mieux que l'autre.

Le fait que des individus peu fréquentables aient trouvé là l'opportunité pour y prouver - si besoin était - leur absence totale de compassion pour les utilisateurs dans le besoin ne doit en aucun cas égarer votre jugement : vous êtes libre d'user à leur encontre toutes les armes mises à votre disposition par votre statut (de modérateur, je ne parle pas ici de votre nationalité).

Je rebascule donc ce fil dans le forum adéquat et vous engage à le traiter avec célérité et pertinence envers son auteur et fermeté pour les meneurs. Dans le cas contraire, vous comprendrez que la soirée du 30 prévue avec celles que vous savez dans le restaurant-hôtel que vous connaissez (comme tous les mois, aux frais de la rédaction) se fera en votre absence.

Dans l'attente,
Amok,_ Super_.


----------



## aCLR (22 Novembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> ()
> Soit qu'il prenne un tour un minimum intéressant, ludique ou autre, bref qu'il prenne un tour compatible avec le bar.
> 
> ()



Y-a-t-il des adeptes du geocaching parmi nous ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Monsieur 'O
> 
> Le message initial de ce sujet me semble poser une question sérieuse, plus apte à être traitée dans le forum "périphériques" : un GPS, a ce qu'il me semble, répond parfaitement a cette définition. Surtout lorsqu'il s'agit de traiter des modèles dont les pilotes et autres processus de mise à jour semblent faire l'objet de la part du constructeur d'une attention particulière pour notre plate forme que l'on aime et qu'elle est mieux que l'autre.
> 
> ...




C'est pas moi, c'est bobby.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2008)

On est dans quel forum maintenant?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Novembre 2008)

C'est clair qu'on s'y perd un peu dans les déménagements


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On est dans quel forum maintenant?



DTF...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Novembre 2008)

Dans Ton Frigo ?  C'est pour ça qu'il fait pas chaud, alors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Monsieur 'O
> 
> Le message initial de ce sujet me semble poser une question sérieuse, plus apte à être traitée dans le forum "périphériques" : un GPS, a ce qu'il me semble, répond parfaitement a cette définition. Surtout lorsqu'il s'agit de traiter des modèles dont les pilotes et autres processus de mise à jour semblent faire l'objet de la part du constructeur d'une attention particulière pour notre plate forme que l'on aime et qu'elle est mieux que l'autre.
> 
> ...



Monsieur O' n'y est pour rien, c'est moi qui ai déplacé ce sujet une première fois, et qui après extraction de ce qui peut effectivement prendre place dans "Périphérique" le retourne fermé à l'envoyeur, à charge pour lui de le laisser ainsi, de le rouvrir, ou de le supprimer, à sa guise, car plus rien dans ces quatre pages ne concerne "Périphériques". 

Sans attente,
P77, _ordinaire_.


----------



## Grug (23 Novembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Oui, ben vu qu'il a rien à faire au bar, qu'il contient une question quand même pas mal en rapport avec le mac, les applications, les périphériques
> il faudrait :
> 
> Soit qu'il retourne d'où il vient. Dans l'état ou il est ça va être dur, néanmoins n'hésitez pas les enchères sont ouvertes.
> ...



Donc : il reste fermé.


----------

